#  Vorstellungen >   Hausfrauendaumen >

## spencer

Hallo! 
Bin neu hier und habe ein große Problem und hoffe hier auf eine Antwort! 
Ich bin am 11.1 am sogenannten Hausfrauendaumen operiert worden, nach 3 Wochen bekam ich eine heftige Infektion von den Betäubungstellen ausgehend aus. Mittlerweile ist es Mitte Februar und der "operierte" Daumen ist noch immer dick und steif, dazu ist mein Handgelenk dick und es strahlt in den Oberarm aus, der behandelnde Dr. sagte mir nur ja das dauert es wird schon. Kann doch nicht sein? Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?  
Danke

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo spencer,
ich würde mal einen anderen Arzt draufschauen lassen. Eine zweite Meinung einzuholen wäre m.E. schon sinnvoll.

----------


## spencer

Hallo Nachtigall,
ich war mittlerweile bei 4 Ärzten, hab jetzt gesagt bekommen es sei eine Kontraktur weil mir keine Krankengymnastik aufgeschrieben wurde, leider und jetzt hab ich den Salat!

----------


## feli

Das ist ja noch relativ frisch vom 11.1, sodaß du sicherlich die KG noch versuchen kannst. 
Ich hatte zwar keine OP am Daumen, aber nach einer Ellenbogenoperation wegen einer chronischen Epicondylitis war dieses Gelenk über insgesamt 12 Wochen nach der Op kaum zu beugen.
Ich kam mit dem Arm damals nicht mehr bis zum Mund um eine Gabel zum Mund zu führen, wegen einer Schwellung und Entzündung.  Hatte mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, ob das wieder wird. 
Das hat recht lange gedauert, aber dieser Arm ist wieder sehr gut zu benutzen und auch prima geworden.
Die Krankengymnastik war wirklich super , auch noch nach Wochen.
Seitdem halte ich sehr viel davon gymnastische Übungen anzuwenden und finde es super, daß es Krankengymnasten gibt.
Das wäre ich eher bereit als IGL Leistung selbst zu übernehmen, als manch anderes was einem andauernd angeboten wird. 
Viel Erfolg und gute Besserung.
Feli

----------

